# Med 1 claims and VHI claims for GP costs



## nearly40 (15 Jul 2008)

If I claim €20 per GP visit off VHI plan B options as in the policy can I claim tax back on the other €40 (gp cost €60). If so since VHI no longer send receipts back, will photocopies of the GP receipts be sufficient for revenue if they ever come looking for them. how long do I have to keep them?
Am I correct in thinking it is 42% of the GP cost I get back (paying higher tax rate).


----------



## LDFerguson (15 Jul 2008)

After making a claim, Quinn Healthcare send a letter detailing the full receipts and the amounts they have paid out.  This letter is sufficient to accompany a Med 1 claim as proof of expenses.  Do VHI not do similar?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2008)

They do. Keep photocopies of receipts too just in case.


----------



## AJC (16 Jul 2008)

nearly40 said:


> Am I correct in thinking it is 42% of the GP cost I get back (paying higher tax rate).


 
41% has been the higher tax rate since Jan 2007 - if your expenses were incurred after that, then you would get 41% back.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2008)

Also - up to 2007 there was an "excess" of €125/€250 on individual/joint claims for _MED1 _relief on qualifying medical expenses (less any reimbursement from other sources) but from 2007 onwards this "excess" was abolished. Just in case you are backdating claims.


----------

